# New Uber car suggestions



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

My car, 08 Sonata Limited which I loved and was perfect for me may be a total loss. 
Should I buy another?
I loved the luxury and the size. Big but not too big. Mechanical seem to bulletproof. 40,000 with zero repairs.
Any sleepers I should consider with no known issues. 4,000 to 6000
I don’t wanna pay the premium for a Toyota! Had I bought an Avalon I would have paid an extra 50% for nothing.
Is there a 2009 Mitsubishi with the third row that would be worth looking at? (With no issues)

Thanks


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

wallae said:


> My car, 08 Sonata Limited which I loved and was perfect for me may be a total loss.
> Should I buy another?
> I loved the luxury and the size. Big but not too big. Mechanical seem to bulletproof. 40,000 with zero repairs.
> Any sleepers I should consider with no known issues. 4,000 to 6000
> ...


How about getting the same type of car, maybe a bit newer with the insurance money. 
Let progressive pay you for the car first, then fix or buy something else. Try getting a rental car from them untill they pay you.

If the car runs fine, try finding a cheap body shop to fix it.
In New York city we have thousands of shops. We have shops that will do a perfect job, normal job and crappy job. Prices obviously vary. 
There are places that will fix it for about a thousand dollars.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hyundai or Kia.......buy something that is 3 years or older, so you can take advantage of the first owner's depreciation, and you have at least 2 years of warranty to cover you if it turns out to be a lemon.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

aluber1968 said:


> How about getting the same type of car, maybe a bit newer with the insurance money.
> Let progressive pay you for the car first, then fix or buy something else. Try getting a rental car from them untill they pay you.
> 
> If the car runs fine, try finding a cheap body shop to fix it.
> ...


If they total it and keep it I would certainly consider buying the exact same car or a year or two newer.
If they offer a decent amount I would fix it. To do the perfect job it's as much as the value of the car. Anything less and I lose value



ANT 7 said:


> Hyundai or Kia.......buy something that is 3 years or older, so you can take advantage of the first owner's depreciation, and you have at least 2 years of warranty to cover you if it turns out to be a lemon.


I'm not sure if I want to turn a $16,000 car into zero.
https://www.carvana.com/vehicle/1676826


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Whether or not you turn 2 different $8,000 cars to zero, or one for $16,000 really doesn't matter......does it ?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Whether or not you turn 2 different $8,000 cars to zero, or one for $16,000 really doesn't matter......does it ?


To me it does.
Cash car, 5000 bucks does not require collision fire and theft and everything else that seems to cost about $2000 a year.
I've been doing fine for 20 years with 5,000 cars. Don't owe anything.

In two months I'll have the 5000 I spend replaced in my checking acct

(For 20 years I've saved 2000 a year with no collision or theft)
If sued I have no assets anyone can get at except the car


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mitsubishi? Really? Pretty sure you can do hell of a lot better than Mitsubishi.

If third row for XL is something you want, get a Sienna or Odyssey. Yeah, they are Toyota and Honda which you don’t want, but there are pretty good looking ones with leather etc. for 6K or less. At least around here. 

Or if Kia is what you want, don’t they have the Sedona, or something, minivan?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Mitsubishi? Really? Pretty sure you can do hell of a lot better than Mitsubishi.
> 
> If third row for XL is something you want, get a Sienna or Odyssey. Yeah, they are Toyota and Honda which you don't want, but there are pretty good looking ones with leather etc. for 6K or less. At least around here.
> 
> Or if Kia is what you want, don't they have the Sedona, or something, minivan?


Just thinking xl
Not positive I can bring myself to driving a van
My car is such a nice driver



TomTheAnt said:


> Mitsubishi? Really? Pretty sure you can do hell of a lot better than Mitsubishi.
> 
> If third row for XL is something you want, get a Sienna or Odyssey. Yeah, they are Toyota and Honda which you don't want, but there are pretty good looking ones with leather etc. for 6K or less. At least around here.
> 
> Or if Kia is what you want, don't they have the Sedona, or something, minivan?


Somebody was saying yesterday that the Mitsubishi outback is actually a Nissan rogue


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

A 2010 Accord is a pretty good choice. The '08 Sonata is a bit dated by comparison so it will feel like an upgrade without breaking the bank. Spacious and reliable too.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> A 2010 Accord is a pretty good choice. The '08 Sonata is a bit dated by comparison so it will feel like an upgrade without breaking the bank. Spacious and reliable too.


10g with 90k
Sonata 4 g with 90k

And I also don't know if I feel comfortable with having a $10,000 car with no collision and theft


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> 10g with 90k
> Sonata 4 g with 90k
> 
> And I also don't know if I feel comfortable with having a $10,000 car with no collision and theft


They're more like 6-8k in my area but that's because I know where to look. Generally speaking you want to do a wider radius search if you live someplace with high property values. Looking online in the boonies has yielded some pretty great deals for me.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

wallae said:


> My car, 08 Sonata Limited which I loved and was perfect for me may be a total loss.
> Should I buy another?
> I loved the luxury and the size. Big but not too big. Mechanical seem to bulletproof. 40,000 with zero repairs.
> Any sleepers I should consider with no known issues. 4,000 to 6000
> ...


My sister had *three* different Avalons over time. And man, I *LOVED* that car! Better than any American full-size. They all had a V-8 engine like a sewing machine! So when I started ride-share I naturally looked at Avalons. For one thing, they're expensive, and for another, they get shitty gas mileage.

So I bought a loaded Dodge Caravan so I could do XL. But the thing got HORRIBLE gas mileage - worse than I had predicted. I thought it would get 17 in the city; it got 14. Ouch. So I (quickly) traded it in on a VW diesel Jetta with 70,000 miles, which has been wonderful for the last 80,000 miles and gets 30 mpg in the city and 40 on the highway. But I lost 15% of my XL revenue. The Jetta will have to be replaced soon-ish, and so I'm thinking about another 3-row for XL...maybe a Hyundai or Kia...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> My sister had *three* different Avalons over time. And man, I *LOVED* that car! Better than any American full-size. They all had a V-8 engine like a sewing machine! So when I started ride-share I naturally looked at Avalons. For one thing, they're expensive, and for another, they get shitty gas mileage.
> 
> So I bought a loaded Dodge Caravan so I could do XL. But the thing got HORRIBLE gas mileage - worse than I had predicted. I thought it would get 17 in the city; it got 14. Ouch. So I (quickly) traded it in on a VW diesel Jetta with 70,000 miles, which has been wonderful for the last 80,000 miles and gets 30 mpg in the city and 40 on the highway. But I lost 15% of my XL revenue. The Jetta will have to be replaced soon-ish, and so I'm thinking about another 3-row for XL...maybe a Hyundai or Kia...


I wish I knew what my market for XL was here
I'm right with you on that Avalon
I just got 40,000 repair free miles from a sonata. I could have paid 50% more for a Toyota to get...?
Jetta d is a thought


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You couldn't use a $5K or probably even a $10K car here for Uber, due to our requirements and the state of the used car market.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

aluber1968 said:


> How about getting the same type of car, maybe a bit newer with the insurance money.
> Let progressive pay you for the car first, then fix or buy something else. Try getting a rental car from them untill they pay you.
> 
> If the car runs fine, try finding a cheap body shop to fix it.
> ...


IF you in California ... DO NOT LET THEM GIVE YOU A SALVAGE TITLE.

Tell the insurance company that you'll take a few hundred bux less if they DO NOT TOTAL IT.

Otherwise, give it to the ins company.



wallae said:


> I wish I knew what my market for XL was here
> I'm right with you on that Avalon
> I just got 40,000 repair free miles from a sonata. I could have paid 50% more for a Toyota to ge


Avalon is what I drove, when I drove.
But, I fell into an outstanding deal.

Old lady just bought her new Avalon, and put the 'old' one in the paper.
I drove it. It was about 5 years old, had about 80k on it, and it was CHERRY.
Even had that leather smell inside.

She only wanted $5k for it.
I felt bad. I told her it was worth more, she smiled at me and said "I know dear. But I'm done with it and if you want it you can have it for five thousand. I said "Deal" and cashed her out right there on the hood of my new car.
I still drive it. It looks old now with 120k miles on it, I have yet to pay for anything more than maintenance.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> IF you in California ... DO NOT LET THEM GIVE YOU A SALVAGE TITLE.
> 
> Tell the insurance company that you'll take a few hundred bux less if they DO NOT TOTAL IT.
> 
> ...


My friends dad died and left a Toyota Camry 10 years ago.
He said it had 60,000 or something and the transmission was gone
He said he wanted to thousand dollars.
I said I'll take it
Flipped it fast for 8000.
I was nervous to have a car that expensive with no insurance.
I gave him 3000 a few days later.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> Somebody was saying yesterday that the Mitsubishi outback is actually a Nissan rogue


Highly doubt you'll find one of those in your price range since it seems that is true for 2021+ models.

Problem with all these small so-called SUVs (Outlander/Highlander/CRV and such) with third row seat is that the third row is usable for nobody else than small kids. Hence, if you want to do XL, either you need to step up in size (Honda Pilot, maybe?) or go with a minivan.

And I do hear you on the owning a minivan thing. It's not for everybody. So yeah..., good luck with the search, then.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

wallae said:


> Just thinking xl
> Not positive I can bring myself to driving a van
> My car is such a nice driver
> 
> ...


Mitsubishi Outlander is smaller than a Rogue, especially the new Rogue


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Mitsubishi Outlander is smaller than a Rogue, especially the new Rogue


Idk
https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/threads/2022-mitsubishi-outlander.338133/#post-5690437
In the thread:It's a rebadged Nissan Rogue with Mitsubishi's AWD system
Here is the engine for the Outlander. Nissan PR25DD.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

wallae said:


> Idk
> https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/threads/2022-mitsubishi-outlander.338133/#post-5690437
> In the thread:It's a rebadged Nissan Rogue with Mitsubishi's AWD system
> Here is the engine for the Outlander. Nissan PR25DD.


Don't listen to the two above the outlander will fit adults that are six foot and up to 250 pounds. Not going to be comfortable but they'll fit it is an uber after all and not a limo. Place the biggest loser contestants in all the other seats but if you are going to get half the dozen of the biggest losers you'll be over the GVM anyways.

The rear only has two seats but it enough room to shove 3 adults back there and have almost driven one where 3 not so tiny adults got in the 3rd row before i had to say to them this is only a 7 seater not an eight seater meaning 1 driver and 6 riders. They were more than willing to all sit there for the 15 minute ride so which just went to show it more than spacious enough.

Unfortunately it not a roll royce as some drivers like to roll around in for pennies on the dollar and a bus length for leg room. Then again you are getting paid almost next to nothing so whatever you can afford and whatever suits you is the main name of the game forget about the riders. That should come last after considering if the cup holder is to your liking or how ur driver seat feels :biggrin: The rider should just be happy they are getting pick up for a couple of bucks and driven to where they are going.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Having seen 7 squeezed into a Tiguan, if you want to haul circus performers, so be it, if you want to fit 7 in an SUV get a larger one.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’d be afraid of a Tigue Juan
Maybe the Volkswagen van because it’s just a Dodge Caravan but I imagine the repairs would kill you on the other


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Did someone say... Clown car? :biggrin: They do fit quite well even in a small or medium sedan.


















You just got to be a little bit creative with how you load the riders and luggage people :thumbup:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just have to admire the Clown Car Vagina woman.

Check it out;

https://www.guinnessworldrecords.co...ildren-delivered-at-a-single-birth-to-surviveNadya Suleman (USA) claimed headlines across the world on 26 January 2009 when she gave birth to six boys and two girls at the Kaiser Permanente Medical Center, Bellflower, California, USA.

She's not bad lookin either ... but, having 'relations' with her might be challenging. 
Gotta hang on to keep from falling in, I bet.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

wallae said:


> I'd be afraid of a Tigue Juan
> Maybe the Volkswagen van because it's just a Dodge Caravan but I imagine the repairs would kill you on the other


Actually the Tiguan are very reliable, neighbor has a diesel, in 90K it's only been in the shop for routine service, nothing major. On the Audi forums I'm on, several people have them as a 2nd or 3rd car, all report them as super reliable and great to drive.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Actually the Tiguan are very reliable, neighbor has a diesel, in 90K it's only been in the shop for routine service, nothing major. On the Audi forums I'm on, several people have them as a 2nd or 3rd car, all report them as super reliable and great to drive.


Working at dealerships way back I remember they had to buy them all back because they couldn't seem to keep them on the road


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

wallae said:


> My car, 08 Sonata Limited which I loved and was perfect for me may be a total loss.
> Should I buy another?
> I loved the luxury and the size. Big but not too big. Mechanical seem to bulletproof. 40,000 with zero repairs.
> Any sleepers I should consider with no known issues. 4,000 to 6000
> ...


 Whatever you get Uber will run it to the ground with mileage on cheap rides.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> Whatever you get Uber will run it to the ground with mileage on cheap rides.


I don't do cheap rides
I cancel rides with stops.
I end rides that add a stop and go over 5 minutes
I do it my way


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

wallae said:


> I don't do cheap rides
> I cancel rides with stops.
> I end rides that add a stop and go over 5 minutes
> I do it my way


Same here!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I just have to admire the Clown Car Vagina woman.
> 
> Check it out;
> 
> ...


I may be mistaken but I thought she dabbled in the 'adult film' world so you might be able to see for yourself.

I have a joke about her but can't post it here. Will do downstairs.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I love the Sonata. I have had 4 in the family. My 2011 got rear ended and totalled. Only had 233k miles. Only repairs other than wear and tear items were an alternator and a catalytic converter. The Sonatas are roomy and comfortable with a very large trunk.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> My car, 08 Sonata Limited which I loved and was perfect for me may be a total loss.
> Should I buy another?
> I loved the luxury and the size. Big but not too big. Mechanical seem to bulletproof. 40,000 with zero repairs.
> Any sleepers I should consider with no known issues. 4,000 to 6000
> ...


I have a 2019 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport, I like it and they are pretty much bulletproof as you say, a nice 4 cylinder engine that gets around 27 mpg average.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> My sister had *three* different Avalons over time. And man, I *LOVED* that car! Better than any American full-size. They all had a V-8 engine like a sewing machine! So when I started ride-share I naturally looked at Avalons. For one thing, they're expensive, and for another, they get shitty gas mileage.
> 
> So I bought a loaded Dodge Caravan so I could do XL. But the thing got HORRIBLE gas mileage - worse than I had predicted. I thought it would get 17 in the city; it got 14. Ouch. So I (quickly) traded it in on a VW diesel Jetta with 70,000 miles, which has been wonderful for the last 80,000 miles and gets 30 mpg in the city and 40 on the highway. But I lost 15% of my XL revenue. The Jetta will have to be replaced soon-ish, and so I'm thinking about another 3-row for XL...maybe a Hyundai or Kia...I picked up a '08 Avalon for $6k, ~104,000 miles.


In 2019, I picked up an '08 Avalon for $6k. 104,000 miles. This is the perfect Uber X car for my area which is flat and has low gas prices. 22 to 30 mpg. Avg price for fuel is currently $2.30.

It's relatively low-maintenance, timing chain instead of a belt, quality engineering all around, identical platform as Lexus ES 350, yada yada yada.

It has worked out well for me so far,


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a ’14 Prius V and am ready to dump it.
What I need now is a flat tow Honda CR-V so I can tow behind my RV and use it as a side hustle with U/L.

This Prius is not my favorite vehicle so it will not be a big loss.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

wallae said:


> My car, 08 Sonata Limited which I loved and was perfect for me may be a total loss.
> Should I buy another?
> I loved the luxury and the size. Big but not too big. Mechanical seem to bulletproof. 40,000 with zero repairs.
> Any sleepers I should consider with no known issues. 4,000 to 6000
> ...


2018 Chevy Cruz


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

JD1 said:


> In 2019, I picked up an '08 Avalon for $6k. 104,000 miles. This is the perfect Uber X car for my area which is flat and has low gas prices. 22 to 30 mpg. Avg price for fuel is currently $2.30.
> 
> It's relatively low-maintenance, timing chain instead of a belt, quality engineering all around, identical platform as Lexus ES 350, yada yada yada.
> 
> It has worked out well for me so far,


50% more than I paid with 10,000 more miles
I've done zero repairs 
You may get it back when selling but I would rather have the cash.
(I do see Toyota is being towed off the side of the road)
Never know

BTW
The body shop has the car and I'm down to the wire to see where I'm at
Total or Fix


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

$3,000 for an Avalon? Sounds like a theft to me, lol. Good for you.

They are seriously hard to find in my neck of the woods.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

JD1 said:


> $3,000 for an Avalon? Sounds like a theft to me, lol. Good for you.
> 
> They are seriously hard to find in my neck of the woods.


No Sonata


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I drove a 'salvaged' (write-off) prius I bought used for cheap for 9 years and 228,000km (141,000 miles), without any trouble, and then sold it (privately) for 25% of what i paid for it originally.
They may be boring to drive, but they are cheap and the keep going, and going, and going.
The guy buying it off me was happy he was getting such a deal ($3K+tax), even though he knew it was a 'rebuilt' 10 year old car with high mileage.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

See if this ice cream truck with Uber sticker on windshield in West Philly is for sale


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I just have to admire the Clown Car Vagina woman.
> 
> Check it out;
> 
> ...


She wasn't "bad lookin" then, but "The Octomom" isn't attractive at all now.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> You couldn't use a $5K or probably even a $10K car here for Uber, due to our requirements and the state of the used car market.


Used cars are going for a premium lately in my area. It's crazy what used cars are selling for.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


>


This might even be further exasperated with the shortage of semiconductors. I heard that Chevy and Ford are halting production of certain models because they cannot get the semiconductors needed for some of their vehicles. The video does point out something that I've seen quite often. People would rather buy a used higher end vehicle than a new basic vehicle. It always made me wonder why someone would rather buy a used BMW/Mercedes/etc. when you could get a new Chevy/Ford/Honda/Toyota. I guess some people would rather have something that gives off a certain impression than to buy new. If I can't afford it new, then I don't want to buy it used, especially not a premium vehicle that's going to cost me more for parts and will provide me with less miles before it starts to fall apart. I guess some people just don't approach a vehicle purchase with a responsible mindset.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> This might even be further exasperated with the shortage of semiconductors. I heard that Chevy and Ford are halting production of certain models because they cannot get the semiconductors needed for some of their vehicles. The video does point out something that I've seen quite often. People would rather buy a used higher end vehicle than a new basic vehicle. It always made me wonder why someone would rather buy a used BMW/Mercedes/etc. when you could get a new Chevy/Ford/Honda/Toyota. I guess some people would rather have something that gives off a certain impression than to buy new. If I can't afford it new, then I don't want to buy it used, especially not a premium vehicle that's going to cost me more for parts and will provide me with less miles before it starts to fall apart. I guess some people just don't approach a vehicle purchase with a responsible mindset.


I'm middle of the road on this. I like finding used cars with Leather Seats and low mileage. I'm not looking for the lowest price (or to show off), merely a good value of a car that will last another 8+ years of driving. I usually buy off-lease or off-rental cars that are 2 years old, and drive them to end of life.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

There is shortages of everything right now.
Have you looked at your hardware stores recently?

I made a deposit on a new 90 HP four stroke Yamaha marine motor.
Estimated delivery time?
14 weeks.

Then the dealer said, "And don't be surprised if it goes another 4 weeks beyond that."
And, the price is up $1500 since their December price list publish.

Also, there is shortages of rubber/plastic items, chemicals and the price of lumber and steel has skyrocketed.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm middle of the road on this. I like finding used cars with Leather Seats and low mileage. I'm not looking for the lowest price (or to show off), merely a good value of a car that will last another 8+ years of driving. I usually buy off-lease or off-rental cars that are 2 years old, and drive them to end of life.


The problem I tend to have with 1-2 year old vehicles is why did the last owner get rid of it so fast? If it's a repo then I wonder if the person that owned it kept up with maintenance (if they're having money issues that's usually something some people push back on), or if they got rid of it because it started to have some premature failure (I traded in a 1 year old vehicle because the clutch went out after a year on a Dual Clutch Transmission after only 50K miles). Out of my last 5-6 vehicles, I generally traded in because it started to show signs of mechanical failure. Other than my current vehicles, the last vehicle I traded in without it being because of mechanical issues was a cheap economy car that I bought in 2012. I just out grew that vehicle and figured it was time for something nicer after driving something basic for so long.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> The problem I tend to have with 1-2 year old vehicles is why did the last owner get rid of it so fast? If it's a repo then I wonder if the person that owned it kept up with maintenance (if they're having money issues that's usually something some people push back on), or if they got rid of it because it started to have some premature failure (I traded in a 1 year old vehicle because the clutch went out after a year on a Dual Clutch Transmission after only 50K miles). Out of my last 5-6 vehicles, I generally traded in because it started to show signs of mechanical failure. Other than my current vehicles, the last vehicle I traded in without it being because of mechanical issues was a cheap economy car that I bought in 2012. I just out grew that vehicle and figured it was time for something nicer after driving something basic for so long.


I have never had an issue with any vehicle I have purchased this way (And I've had 1 GM, 2 Nissans, & a Toyota vehicle in this manner). When the vehicle is sold, it usually has about 25k miles on the odometer. It is still under warranty (and you should always make sure the warranty is transferred), thus while you are getting use to the vehicle, and 'discover' stuff, you can get warranty repairs done at the dealer GRATIS.

The car market in Canada may be different than the USA in this regard. But I have gotten reasonable deals from certified dealerships selling 2 year off-lease cars. Generally for half the price of a new model. The only loss is you get much shittier financing terms. But at today's super low interest rates, it isn't too much of a big deal, in the 1990s it was bad though.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> The problem I tend to have with 1-2 year old vehicles is why did the last owner get rid of it so fast? If it's a repo then I wonder if the person that owned it kept up with maintenance (if they're having money issues that's usually something some people push back on), or if they got rid of it because it started to have some premature failure (I traded in a 1 year old vehicle because the clutch went out after a year on a Dual Clutch Transmission after only 50K miles). Out of my last 5-6 vehicles, I generally traded in because it started to show signs of mechanical failure. Other than my current vehicles, the last vehicle I traded in without it being because of mechanical issues was a cheap economy car that I bought in 2012. I just out grew that vehicle and figured it was time for something nicer after driving something basic for so long.


Sure, some of your points are valid. However, there are also people who just buy a new car every couple of years, maybe even every year, just because they can. Or because they have to keep up with the Joneses, but that's another topic.

Or maybe they found out the vehicle they bought wasn't exactly what they wanted/needed? Yes, expensive mistake, but again, people are stupid. And then there are short term lease returns, rental returns (many of them lower end, of course) and service loaners.

So, I don't see it necessarily being a negative issue to see a 1-2 year old car on the market. The buyer just needs to know what they are looking at, do their research and not let a used car salesman talk them into anything.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> So, I don't see it necessarily being a negative issue to see a 1-2 year old car on the market. The buyer just needs to know what they are looking at, do their research and not let a used car salesman talk them into anything.


This is the key. The few times I have walked into a dealership, I have already looked at the vehicle, know my price limit, and if the salesperson attempts to steer me to another car, or starts playing games, I walk. I have the luxury of living in the Greater Toronto Area, which is 5+ million people, so there are lots of dealerships and car lots to choose from. Never had an issue, sure I might have gotten a better price on something, but if I know what I want, and know what I am willing to pay, and I stick to that with discipline, then I walk away from the purchase happy.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Well at least Uber came many years after the Yugo went off the market or could you see someone pulling up in one of these:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well at least Uber came many years after the Yugo went off the market or could you see someone pulling up in one of these:


I remember the commercials in late 1987 early 1988 where the dealer would put you in a New 1988 Yogo for $88 down and $88 a month. Interest rates back than were in the low 10% area so figure 10.25% and $88 down would be around $4206 for the car.

Wonder if there are any still on the road in the USA?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have never had an issue with any vehicle I have purchased this way (And I've had 1 GM, 2 Nissans, & a Toyota vehicle in this manner). When the vehicle is sold, it usually has about 25k miles on the odometer. It is still under warranty (and you should always make sure the warranty is transferred), thus while you are getting use to the vehicle, and 'discover' stuff, you can get warranty repairs done at the dealer GRATIS.
> 
> The car market in Canada may be different than the USA in this regard. But I have gotten reasonable deals from certified dealerships selling 2 year off-lease cars. Generally for half the price of a new model. The only loss is you get much shittier financing terms. But at today's super low interest rates, it isn't too much of a big deal, in the 1990s it was bad though.


The used car market is definitely heating up, but I think that consumers are disqualifying themselves from new because they aren't convinced that their credit is good enough. Used car dealerships are also realizing that used car buyers will probably be quicker to buy "extended warranties" and other add-ons thinking that it helps with piece of mind. I was visiting another board the other day and a guy posted about how he had just sold his truck to Carvana after having it for less than 6 months. Cavana paid him about $1000 less than what he paid for it new. I almost hate to see how much the person buying it is going to get raked over the coals on it.



TomTheAnt said:


> Sure, some of your points are valid. However, there are also people who just buy a new car every couple of years, maybe even every year, just because they can. Or because they have to keep up with the Joneses, but that's another topic.
> 
> Or maybe they found out the vehicle they bought wasn't exactly what they wanted/needed? Yes, expensive mistake, but again, people are stupid. And then there are short term lease returns, rental returns (many of them lower end, of course) and service loaners.
> 
> So, I don't see it necessarily being a negative issue to see a 1-2 year old car on the market. The buyer just needs to know what they are looking at, do their research and not let a used car salesman talk them into anything.


Correct, not every car is going to fall into the categories that I mentioned. But, I've seen some people treat lease vehicles different because they don't "own" it. As for rental vehicles, I have seen some people treat those cars with absolute disregard when driving them. Probably the one thing for a car buyer to consider right now is if the car can be had with 0% interest. On a $25,000 car if you're charged 5% interest on a used car, that's over $3,000 in finance charges. That means that you can buy a new car if you qualify for 0% that stickers for about $28,000 but will have a new car to show for it. If you find a used car that works for you, then I can definitely see the benefits, especially if it's a good deal. For me though, it's always "why is it a good deal?" which isn't that big a stretch given that it seems every time Houston gets hit with a hurricane, the market is flooded (bad pun) with water damaged used cars.

https://www.kbb.com/best-cars/top-10-best-car-deals/
I'm surprised that the Jetta is going for under $20,000.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/835148596/overview/
This Mazda3 isn't too bad for under $20,000 either.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I remember the commercials in late 1987 early 1988 where the dealer would put you in a New 1988 Yogo for $88 down and $88 a month. Interest rates back than were in the low 10% area so figure 10.25% and $88 down would be around $4206 for the car.
> 
> Wonder if there are any still on the road in the USA?


You can still find them. well some anyway.
I saw a fender laying in a center divide once.
A bumper in the gutter on a city street.

They're all over the place.
Pieces fall off as they roll down the road.
Don't follow too close.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> There is shortages of everything right now.
> Have you looked at your hardware stores recently?
> 
> I made a deposit on a new 90 HP four stroke Yamaha marine motor.
> ...


Back in early August of last year I bought a boat/trailer combo to build out like I wanted. I started looking for Outboards right after I got the boat. Everyone was sold out. Estimates were late Dec 2020 to Early Jan 2021 before any would be in stock. I called places from Florida to California and was told the same thing.

Near the end of August I started calling places again that had the best prices to see if they were taking names for a list yet. As luck would have it one place just got two in that morning and one of the people on the list was not answering their calls. The next morning I called them back and they gave me the motor.

Mid Jan 2021 I started getting return calls from all these places I called saying they are just now getting motors in stock. Still getting calls from places today that they are now just getting them in. I left my name and number with over 200 places and have only got a call from about 20 of them. Out board motors were hit real hard during the shut down, especially smaller ones.

Mine was shipped from TN to FL back in August after I paid for it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Back in early August of last year I bought a boat/trailer combo to build out like I wanted. I started looking for Outboards right after I got the boat. Everyone was sold out. Estimates were late Dec 2020 to Early Jan 2021 before any would be in stock. I called places from Florida to California and was told the same thing.
> 
> Near the end of August I started calling places again that had the best prices to see if they were taking names for a list yet. As luck would have it one place just got two in that morning and one of the people on the list was not answering their calls. The next morning I called them back and they gave me the motor.
> 
> ...


Yea, I just talked to a dealer in Coos Bay, Oregon.
He said he's the sixth largest Yamaha marine seller in the country.

If I wanna make a $500 deposit I will be first in line to get on. The long shaft big motors are in high demand and low supply.
When will it get here?
"Maybe tomorrow ... maybe August."

Oh, and the $10,000 price tag is not guaranteed.
It will cost whatever it costs ... then.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I remember the commercials in late 1987 early 1988 where the dealer would put you in a New 1988 Yogo for $88 down and $88 a month. Interest rates back than were in the low 10% area so figure 10.25% and $88 down would be around $4206 for the car.
> 
> Wonder if there are any still on the road in the USA?


The last time I saw one was outside Jacksonville, Florida when I was working Construction and I had to help the driver push start the thing!

Yugoslavia should have brought up on war crimes just for making that car &#128663;!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> If you find a used car that works for you, then I can definitely see the benefits, especially if it's a good deal. For me though, it's always "why is it a good deal?" which isn't that big a stretch given that it seems every time Houston gets hit with a hurricane, the market is flooded (bad pun) with water damaged used cars.


Absolutely! You should ALWAYS question any good vehicle deal you find before taking the plunge. All I'm saying is that not all scenarios for 1-2 year old vehicles are bad.

Also, long ago, I made a decision that if I in any way can, I will never buy a vehicle which has spent any time along stretch of Gulf Coast from around Houston to Florida Panhandle. Can't always tell 100% from records as a car could've been registered elsewhere, but I will try. Of course that's not the only place where flood happens, but still. Just part of the research I do when I'm considering buying.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Absolutely! You should ALWAYS question any good vehicle deal you find before taking the plunge. All I'm saying is that not all scenarios for 1-2 year old vehicles are bad.
> 
> Also, long ago, I made a decision that if I in any way can, I will never buy a vehicle which has spent any time along stretch of Gulf Coast from around Houston to Florida Panhandle. Can't always tell 100% from records as a car could've been registered elsewhere, but I will try. Of course that's not the only place where flood happens, but still. Just part of the research I do when I'm considering buying.


And then you have the north with cars that have been exposed to road salts. Then again, Ford is dealing with rust on their new F150s. If I saw this on a brand new vehicle, I'd be like HELL NO!...

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a35726969/2021-ford-f-150-pickups-rust-reported/


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> And then you have the north with cars that have been exposed to road salts.


I lived first 30-some years of my life in a place like that, so...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> And then you have the north with cars that have been exposed to road salts. Then again, Ford is dealing with rust on their new F150s. If I saw this on a brand new vehicle, I'd be like HELL NO!...
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a35726969/2021-ford-f-150-pickups-rust-reported/
> View attachment 579053


----------

